# Parlons bien, parlons pleins,...



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

Bijourrr,...

Allez,... vu que c'est la période des grandes chaleurs on peut s'égarer un peu dans les cocktels,...

Donc dans la mesure ou j'aide un ami qui possède un bistro, on s'est amusé à faire quelques mélanges, qui parfois peuvent devenir très appéciable,... Alors :

*Cocktel 1* (pas donné de nom... Si vous avez des idées...)

- Mettre les glacons pleins de verre, au fond, puis :
- 1/6 de sirop citron
- 2/6 de vodka bleue
- couper en petit carré des citrons et des oranges.
- 2.5/6 de jus d'orange
- 0.5/6 de jus de citron

Le gout est très frais et exotique c est super raffraichissant, mais passablement succré... Bon c'est un cocktel quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

*Cocktel 2*

- Mettre les glacons pleins de verre, au fond, puis :
- 1/6 de sirop grenadine
- 2/6 de vodka rouge
- couper en petit carré des citrons et des oranges.
- 2.5/6 de jus d'orange
- 0.5/6 de jus de citron

Gout très succré aussi, avec une dominance de vodka rouge.

Divers :
- Les glacons pleins le verre c'est pour éviter de mélanger les couleurs, ca fera un beau dégrader comme ca...

- On peut aussi succrer les bords du verre, il faut verser du sirop dans une sous tasse puis, y poser desssus le verre pour que tout le bord soit recouvert de sirop, ensuite on fait la même chose avec du sucre,... C est très appréciable pour la présentation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Autrement je recherche un cocktel avec de la vodka noir si vous avez une idée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

J ai rien contre le faite que vos me laissiez vos mélanges persos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2002)

Coquetel "Alem 10.2"

- Un grand verre
- Pas de glacon
- 6/6 de vodka

A boire cul sec ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Et après c'est nous qu'il traite de touristes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* Coquetel "Alem 10.2"

- Un grand verre
- Pas de glacon
- 6/6 de vodka

A boire cul sec ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

j'en ai un autre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

prendre des pétales de fleurs de groseiller rouge direct provenance Sénégal (mon frèrot), faire macérer dans un rhum agricole (55° mini) pendant trois semaines servir très frais et avec une feuille de menthe (possible aussi : rondelles de citron) et un peu de sucre de canne

that's just  Rhum-Bissap or  Ti-Punch Bissap    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

Tiens je suis tombé la dessus :

A Ton Tour 

Moulte intéressant moi je trouve /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

alemcoolique !! moi aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />*


- Mettre les glacons pleins de verre*<hr /></blockquote>

Le verre, il doit être en morceau ou pilé ?
Quelle proportion de verre dans l'eau ? 50/50, 25/75 ??

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Le verre, il doit être en morceau ou pilé ?
Quelle proportion de verre dans l'eau ? 50/50, 25/75 ??*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors celle la elle était fine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif pffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2002)

LE TAMBOUR MAJOR   

1/6 de sucre de canne
1/6 jus de pamplemousse
1/6 de jus de pomme
4/6 de rhum blanc

une pincée de poivre de cayenne
des     glaçons en pagaille
un lit proche pour cuver
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Et ça fait mal au nez  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />*

Autrement je recherche un cocktel avec de la vodka noir si vous avez une idée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

J ai rien contre le faite que vos me laissiez vos mélanges persos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
- verre glacé 
- 2/6 de liqueur de café
- 4/6 de vodka hyper glacée (très épaisse!)
- pour ceux qui ne boivent pas rapidement : quelques glaçons pour que la température ne remonte pas trop vite...  

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

j'en ai un autre?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

prendre des pétales de fleurs de groseiller rouge direct provenance Sénégal (mon frèrot), faire macérer dans un rhum agricole (55° mini) pendant trois semaines? servir très frais et avec une feuille de menthe (possible aussi : rondelles de citron) et un peu de sucre de canne?

that's just  Rhum-Bissap or  Ti-Punch Bissap    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bon mais faut pas oublier le rhum...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* LE TAMBOUR MAJOR   


un lit proche pour cuver
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je comprend mieux pourquoi Maaaadame céde si souvent aux ardeurs du Dude maintenant...
Petit joueur l'arico! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
- verre glacé 
- 2/6 de liqueur de café
- 4/6 de vodka hyper glacée (très épaisse!)*<hr /></blockquote>

T'es sur que tu fais ca avec de la vodka noir ? ca semble bien lourd comme mélange, pire qu'un Pétrol beurk /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Par contre j ai testé ceci hier soir :

1/6 vodka noir
1/6 vodka rouge
3/6 jus d'orange
1/6 jus de citron

C est lourd mais paret que c est bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Perso j aime pas ...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
- verre glacé 
- 2/6 de liqueur de café
- 4/6 de vodka hyper glacée (très épaisse!)
- pour ceux qui ne boivent pas rapidement : quelques glaçons pour que la température ne remonte pas trop vite...  

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

De la vodka blanche biensur!!!
Mais c'est plutôt noir d'aspect! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Et c'est délicieux..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />

De la vodka blanche biensur!!!<hr /></blockquote>

Rahhhh moi je cherche vraiment qqc avec de la vodka noir,... De la vrai :


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Juillet 2002)

merci à kruniak...
L'Amiral peut continuer l'aventure!
c 1 foto de chez nous çà centre 15 marin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

person m'a vu au défilé du 14???? amiral 4 étoiles avec 1 gde moustache???? j'avais mon i book en bandoulière pour marcher bien droit!

faut faire gaffe les nanas arrivent...j vu une contre-Amiral à la télé!...elle ne boit pas tous les cocktails que vous appréciez!

tiens vla qui fait beau en Bretagne j'vas ouvrir le parasol et boire 1 coup!

Kenavo
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amiral 29:</font><hr />* merci à kruniak...
L'Amiral peut continuer l'aventure!
c 1 foto de chez nous çà centre 15 marin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

person m'a vu au défilé du 14???? amiral 4 étoiles avec 1 gde moustache???? j'avais mon i book en bandoulière pour marcher bien droit!

faut faire gaffe les nanas arrivent...j vu une contre-Amiral à la télé!...elle ne boit pas tous les cocktails que vous appréciez!

tiens vla qui fait beau en Bretagne j'vas ouvrir le parasol et boire 1 coup!

Kenavo
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

lol, ça parle d'alcool et l'amiral revient!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

shalom "l'ami rale"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Juillet 2002)

Ouais mais le premier a avoir répondu c'est quand meme toi Alèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Juste pour le Flood ou la passion de la boisson ?

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Ouais mais le premier a avoir répondu c'est quand meme toi Alèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Juste pour le Flood ou la passion de la boisson ?

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

ah non, ya un anonyme qui a posté avant  moi!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Rahhhh moi je cherche vraiment qqc avec de la vodka noir,... De la vrai : 





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben je pense que tu connais deja mais tu mets de la vodka noir avec du jus de pomme ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Juillet 2002)

Vive le Red Lion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Grand Marnier (2/6)
Dry Gin (1/6)
Jus de Citron (1/6)
Jus d'Orange (sanguine de préférence) (1/6)
un cuillere  de sucre en poudre

le tout dans un shacker avec plein de glaçon. On passe dans un verre à cocktail .. une rondelle d'Orange pour la déco ... et on va au lit, parce que le mélange Grand Marnier/Gin c'est bon, mais ca tape sur la tête  !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* 

Ben je pense que tu connais deja mais tu mets de la vodka noir avec du jus de pomme ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas un cocktel ca,... Mais juste le mélange habituel pour pas se taper la Trojka Noir pur... Ce qui est très franchement dégueu...

La rouge pure ca passe mieux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2002)

Testé hier soir au gout délirant :

- 1/6 sirop de menthe
- 2/6 vodka bleue
- 1/6 vodka blanche
- 2/6 limonade

Mélangé avec des citrons coupés en ptit carrés... ca arrache, mais c est bien moulte bon...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

Testé hier soir pour estomac solide :

- 2/6 vodka noir
- 2/6 smirnoff ice
- 2/6 jus de citron...

Ca vous explose la tete ce truc !


----------



## frj (25 Juillet 2002)

Vu hier soir à la télé sur M6: l'alcoolisme ches les jeunes...

gniark  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par frj:</font><hr />* Vu hier soir à la télé sur M6: l'alcoolisme ches les jeunes...

gniark  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Rien a redire... De toute facon c'est l'été, y a les terasses de bistro, y a les cocktels y a la musique à donf y a le soleil...

Donc y a pas de excuse pour pas se bourrer la gueule ! C est tout l inverse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Dedalus (25 Juillet 2002)

Ah, vous me donneriez des regrets : mais il y a déjà quelques années que j'ai cessé de boire des alcools distillés. Je me borne désormais aux arômes et au corps (plus charnels, je trouve) des fermentés naturels. On perd sans doute pas mal de plaisirs, mais on gagne d'autres finesses ! Et puis toute la gamme des Jerez (ou sherry si vous préférez), sans parler des muscats exceptionnels, ou du roi de tous, le Maury hors d'âge !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> *sans parler des muscats exceptionnels, ou du roi de tous, le Maury hors d'âge !     *



Mon pôpa est vigneron encaveur... Tout ca je connais... Mais je bois pas de biere ni de vin...


----------



## frj (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Mon pôpa est vigneron encaveur... Tout ca je connais... Mais je bois pas de biere ni de vin...  *<hr /></blockquote>

pourtant, le vin, c bon, surtout les bons...
et c même bon pour la santé si l'on n'en abuse point.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

Testé ce dimanche :

- 1/1 Café noir sans sucre

Ouais faut pas abuser de l alcool sinon ca fini mal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

